# Can tortoises eat ice plant?



## lampshade (Aug 1, 2012)

There is a LOT of ice plant growing in our area and fluffy keeps going for it. I dont let her eat it but i was wanting to know if she could...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 1, 2012)

a lot of sedums are labeled "ice plant" and most of those are safe for tortoises. As with any sedum, don't let them eat too much because the high water content can cause diarrhea. 

Another warning, Carl's favorite food is a sedum, and once I started to let him eat it, it took him a week to get him interested in other types of food


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 1, 2012)

Ice plant is edible.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2012)

I feed it to my sulcatas once in a while.


----------

